# [portage] update world, masquer gnome 3

## alcorel

Bonjour,

Comment faire oublier gnome 3 et ses dépendances à portage ?

----------

## xaviermiller

En utilisant package.mask.

----------

## alcorel

en fait portage me demande toujours de demasquer gnome-shell :/ 

```
/etc/portage/package.mask

=gnome-base/gnome-3.6.2

=gnome-base/gnome-3.8.0-r1

=gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.6.3.1

=gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.8.4-r1

>gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r2
```

```
emerge --update --deep --ask world
```

```
The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.unmask" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.8.4-r3[gnome-shell]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r2

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

=gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.8.4-r1

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Regarde par quoi il est remonté, via l'option "--pretend --tree". Ici, il faut aussi bloquer GDM, le login manager de Gnome.

Et évite les masquages avec "=", utilise plutôt ">="

```
>=gnome-base/gnome-3

>=gnome-base/gnome-shell-3
```

----------

## alcorel

autant j'étais refroidi à l'idée d'installer gnome 3 vu mon aisance avec portage, autant là, je me dis que ça sera plus simple  :Smile: 

plus je mask de dépendances gnome 3 plus portage me dit qu'elles sont requisent pour gnome 2

----------

## alcorel

Bon, finalement, j'ai migré sur Mate.

mais vous pouvez essayer ça après avoir sélectionné un profile desktop et rajouté quelues USE à make.conf:

/etc/portage/package.mask/package.mask.gnome3

```
>=gnome-base/gnome-panel-3

>gnome-base/gvfs-1.12.3-r1 

>=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-3

>=media-gfx/gnome-font-viewer-3

>=gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-3

>=gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-3

>=gnome-base/gconf-3

>=dev-libs/libgweather-3

>=gnome-base/libgnomekbd-3

>=gnome-base/gnome-menus-3

>=x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3

>=x11-misc/alacarte-3

>=media-video/gnome-video-effects-0.4

>=app-text/recode-3

>=x11-libs/libwnck-3

>=gnome-extra/nautilus-sendto-3

>=x11-libs/gtksourceview-3

>=gnome-extra/gnome-calculator-3

>=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-symbolic-3

>=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-extras-3

>=dev-libs/libgweather-3

>=app-admin/gnome-system-log-3

>=sys-apps/baobab-3

>=gnome-extra/gucharmap-3

>=app-dicts/gnome-dictionary-3

>=gnome-extra/gtkhtml-4

>=x11-themes/gnome-themes-standard-3

>=games-puzzle/gnome-tetravex-3

>=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3

>=games-board/gnome-mahjongg-3

>=games-board/gnome-mines-3

>=games-puzzle/gnome-klotski-3

>=games-board/tali-3

>=games-puzzle/five-or-more-3

>=dev-python/pygobject-3

>=games-puzzle/gnome-sudoku-3

>=games-board/gnome-chess-3

>=app-crypt/gcr-3

>=games-puzzle/lightsoff-3

>=games-puzzle/swell-foop-3

>=dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-3

>=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3

>=gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-3

>=net-misc/vino-3

>=gnome-extra/gnome-search-tool-3

>=app-arch/file-roller-3

>=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-3

>=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3

>=app-text/evince-3

>=media-gfx/eog-3

>=net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.0.4:3

>=net-libs/telepathy-farstream-0.6

>=net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3

>=gnome-extra/zenity-3

>=www-client/epiphany-3

>=gnome-extra/yelp-3

>=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3

>=gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3

>=gnome-base/nautilus-3

>=gnome-extra/sushi-3

>=x11-wm/mutter-3

>=media-video/cheese-3

>=media-gfx/gnome-screenshot-3

>=games-arcade/gnome-robots-3

>=games-arcade/gnome-nibbles-3

>=games-board/four-in-a-row-3

>=games-board/aisleriot-3

>=games-puzzle/quadrapassel-3

>=net-misc/vinagre-3

>=mail-client/evolution-3

>=games-board/iagno-3

>=media-video/totem-3

>=app-cdr/brasero-3

>=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-3

>=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3

>=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-3

>=gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3

>=gnome-extra/gnome-color-manager-3

>=gnome-base/gnome-session-3

>=net-im/empathy-3

>=app-crypt/seahorse-3

>=gnome-extra/gnome-contacts-3

>=gnome-base/gnome-core-libs-3

>=gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3

>=media-sound/sound-juicer-3

>=app-editors/gedit-3

>=gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3

>=gnome-base/gdm-3

>=gnome-base/gnome-shell-3

>=app-admin/eselect-gnome-shell-extensions-2

>=gnome-extra/gnome-shell-extensions-3

>=gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3

>=gnome-base/gnome-3
```

un autre post ici avec un autre .mask : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-977288.html

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je pense qu'il y a moyen de simplifier cette liste, en ne mettant que les nœuds principaux, et pas toutes les sous-dépendances.

De même que les USE, certains sont probablement à désactiver auprès de certains paquets.

----------

## alcorel

et encore, ça represente la moitié des paquets que portage veut installer lors d'un emerge -pv gnome 

après, t'as clairement raison mais j'ai vraiment pas le courage de faire ça :p

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est pourtant simple : tu fais un emerge --tree pour voir l'ordre des dépendances, et tu ne mets au début que gnome

En plus, tu choisis "gnome", ce qui remonte toute la suite, tandis que si tu étais parti de "gnome-light", tu n'aurais que le minimum, que tu complètes au fur et à mesure par les pans d'applications que tu désires.

----------

